# frontosa and cynotilapia afra



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i've been reading up cynotilapia afra (redtop, and other mildly aggresive type) and just 
wondering if they can co exist.

i have 5 frotosa in my 125 gl now and trying to research some potential tank mates.

so far the cynotilapias were mildly aggresive and would like to know if these will be ok.
im looking at a 4" male and female cynotilapia to be added to my tank.

any suggestions, advice or recomendations will be greatly appreciated.

btw, at the moment i have two 3" yellow labs and 2 c. mooris in there that dont seem
to bother the frontosa and 1 blood parrot (our first fish) that really cant do any harm.

i already moved the bumblebee and the auratus to a smaller tank.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

something like this.









will julidochromis work?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't recommend mixing lakes as the mbuna may be a bit more boisterous than the Frontosa. They can probably co-exist but in my opinion it isn't worth putting more peaceful giants at risk to unnecessary stress/bullying.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah, my wife really like the cynotilapia afra.
so im trying to convince her that we should get another tank.

i thought the julidochromis was from tangayika?
and you guys wouldnt recommend a mildly aggresive afra?

so far i removed all the malawi cichlid from the tank.
didnt want to risk losing fins on my new 8" mabili gibberosa.


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

Like most of us I have had to put frontosa with other lake africans. I don't think it's good for the frontosa at all. You have a 125 gal with only 5 frontosa (What Size fish?), I would get more frontosa and if you want to mix the tank up get some other tangs. The size of you fronts will determine the size of you tankmates. I have had my frontosa eat a 2"-3" fish no problem. The other thing is if you frontosa are large enough to breed, they will most likely have trouble with other species in the tank. I have found that large calvus, lelupei, comps and synodonyis do well with frontosa. If you must have malawi cichlids in with them I would choose male haps. They are a little less active then other malawi cichlids. Julidochromis will work, but most likely will become fish food for the fronts at some time. When your frontosa are in a Tang only tank you will notice a big difference on how they react to everything. When I had my frontosa with malawian cichlids they had lost color and became more skiddish.

I say make it a Tang only tank and talk the wife into buying another tank.

If she is like my wife, she will tell you to buy two tanks and then want you to match that amount for her spending money. HAHA

What Frontosa variant you have?


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

the biggest one right now is between 8" to 9" c. gibberosa mabilibili and the rest are 
just under 5" (burundis).

i think im going to keep this just lake tang only.
but when i woke up today, the tank didnt feel the same.
the fronts doesnt greet you like the malawis does when its feeding time.
they just go about their business.



> If she is like my wife, she will tell you to buy two tanks and then want you to match that amount for her spending money. HAHA


lol! i told my wife i would give her some spending money and the rest i will spend on the new tank. but at the same time im contemplating whether or not i want another tank to maintain.
so for now, im getting rid of the malawis since they are readily available at lfs anyways.


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

If your mabilibili is a male then they might want to breed. The mabilibili is a Gibberosa and the burundi frontosa, making them different species. You most likely are not planning on breeding them, they can live together just fine, but I wouldn't breed them. I love tanzanian gibberosa, but have never had any mabilibili in my tanks. Got any pics? do you know it's sex?

When I first get frontosas or sometimes when I move the frontosa tanks around, they are not as greeting. I feed my fish about 3-5 times a week and after big changes to the tank, they take some time to settle in the tank and become more comfortable. If your frontosa did greet you before, give it some time and wait until they relax. Some fish might take a little longer than others. Remember frontosa are very shy by nature and if your fronts greet you as you approach the tank, then your lucky. I have had my frontosa for a long time and I always aproach my tanks slow. The other day I noticed my daughter, who is 2.5 years old., running around the tank and jumping up and down, fish didn't even flinch. Now if I approach the tank a little fast, they become skiddish. Whats up with that! I think they see me and she is to small to see. At least I hope that is the case, otherwise that means my fish don't like me. Maybe my wife's been talking to them again.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah i have no plan of breeding them. but currently looking for more mabilibi.
i got him for free from sophie (a local member from montreal). i was there for a vacation
and ended up staying until this sunday and she was nice enough to give to me for free.


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice pic, very nice gift. Man I wish someone would give me a free frontosa, and then to top it off a tanzanian. WoW. Good luck with your fronts.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

actually the one on that pic is the 10" she was supposed to give me 
but she gave me an 8" instead because the 10 may be to big.

this one didnt work









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3586/3385656542_173ef4eb46.jpg?v=0


----------

